

Experience report: Making the bSelling add-on to Salesforce & promoting it on AppExchange - danprager
http://dailykibitz.blogspot.com/2009/03/first-web-based-product-released.html

======
danprager
For our first web-based product we (Austhink software) decided to go straight
for integration with the web-based Salesforce CRM, and put it up on
Salesfore.com's AppExchange marketplace.

We've only just got it up there, but I thought that our experience may be of
interest to those looking to play in the "Enterprise 2.0" (i.e. cloud-based,
single-sign-on, Saas, mashed-together apps) space.

------
henryokraglik
bSelling is designed to appeal to salespeople by giving them a tool that is
directly related to the art of selling, not to mention maximising sales and
commissions, rather than the chore of data entry and reporting - which is what
most CRMs generally excel at. After all, selling is about understanding
customer needs and pitching a solution that meets these needs.

------
annacumming
It's been a fascinating experience developing our first app for salesforce.com
AppExchange. Dan's post sums it up really well. Now to see how bSelling
performs now that it's out there in the real world.

